# Group marriage



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm wondering what you all think about group marriage? 
Obviously monogamy doesn't work. 
I'm thinking about joining a group marriage commune where you rotate spouses every month. 
I think h would be on board. They make a living off goat cheese and polymer clay canes that they sell on etsy. 
It would be a big life change but I think we both would benefit from some strange and getting away from our jobs.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this a nude commune? The clothed ones are too uptight and "traditional."


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

i think even numbers and condoms would be key


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

kilgore said:


> i think even numbers and condoms would be key


Not sure what that means. They do STD tests and the people only sleep with each other. Even numbers is so Victorian.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

The best sex is odd numbered sex.


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

No kids, right?


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where do I sign up ???


----------



## Wazza (Jul 23, 2012)

Why is it obvious that monogamy doesn't work?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Where is the proof that group marriages fair better? 

I have known a few people with open marriages, and in non traditional relationships. They are all broken up now. So that tells me something. 

If your spouse has been unfaithful, I don't think the solution is to say screw it, I can't trust them, so we might as well openly cheat with others. It might be better to say "Screw it I'm moving on to find a new relationship, with someone I do trust"!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Group marriage - Wikipedia
> 
> Group marriage (a form of polyamory) is a marriage-like arrangement between more than two people. Usually consisting of three to six adults, all partners live together, share finances, children, and household responsibilities. Depending on the sexual orientation of the members, all adults in the family are sexual partners. For instance, if all members are heterosexual, all the women may have sexual relationships with all the men. If the members are bisexual, they may have sexual relationships with the women as well as the men. And so on. However, this is a closed system (closed relationships are good for avoiding Sexually transmitted diseases if everyone is tested and is healthy) and sex is only allowed within the group - no outside sexual relationships are allowed.
> 
> Some families are open to taking on new partners, but only if all members of the family agree to accept the new person as a partner. The new person then moves into the household and becomes an equal member of the family. Currently, the most common form of group marriage is a triad of two women and one man, or two men and one woman. However, there have recently been a number of polyfidelitous families formed by two heterosexual couples who become a four-some and live together as a family.


Legalizing Group Marriage

I wouldn't be surprised if this is is where we are headed...with Traditional Marriage crumbling.... 

I feel it would cause raging jealousy - when Romance springs in intensity between 2 in the group....

When it is troublesome for even 2 to get along .... imagine inviting a couple more + to the mix, the *DRAMA* that could unleash....Marriage counseling would need a whole nother tier to help these groups... 

In a religious community, this may work smoother due to the females view of Men leading, women have their place, Men provide...there is just less of an "entitlement" mentality going on....

But take some Modern educated woman & add to this set up... Ha ha ha ha ha...let the cat fights begin...when her favorite Husband has eyes for the hottie of the group & tries to sneak more whoopie with her ...

Oh it's be interesting alright - I could see the news headlines already. Jerry Springer - he'd have some new love triangles to dish to his crazy audience.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

No, it will not work.
And I completely agree with *Little Dear's* comment.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

Diwali - before you do something like this, you need to ask some hard questions. Like, who cooks for all these people? Who does all the laundry? Do you get to share clothes? What happens when all the women's menstrual cycles start syncing? Are you going to call each other Sister-Wives and Brother-Husbands? Do you have to live in tents in the woods? How good are you at gardening and goat-herding?

Just some things to ponder.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Good things is you may be able to bulk buy contraceptives, so will help save on money.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Legalizing Group Marriage
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this is is where we are headed...with Traditional Marriage crumbling....
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea for a new show.
Realistically speaking, that couldn't be called Marriage, would be called Group of friends with benefits. And if sex is only permitted within the group, I'm sure the cheaters would still cheat. Imagine...one WS, 5 BS ...would adultery be still painful in a group marriage, if one strayed?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I apologize, this thread was a joke.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

diwali123 said:


> I apologize, this thread was a joke.


I thought it was ...but indulged anyway. 

Seems some would like to legalize something similar to this...hence the links.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

People are already doing this. It's just not something that is widely known about. 
Personally I think it wouldn't work. But then traditional marriage fails fifty percent of the time anyway. 
The biggest issue with legalizing it is the division of assets. I don't think I want to have to pay for someone to have two wives or more on our health insurance. 
If someone dies or needs to have decisions made about pulling the plug or other medical issues, which partner decides? 
It just seems legalizing it would be stupid,


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Plus imagine having all those wives, one is bad enough. I'd go grey. Oh wait, I am grey.

Mind you at least there'd be other husbands for them to bytch at I suppose, sort of take the pressure off.

Plus when the women nag, as they always do, the men could point to the next guy in line and say, "I thought he was doing that."


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

A bunch of blokes trying to be the Alpha would be a nightmare.
Plus what if a cold breaks out, having to deal with 5 men that has man-flu.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> A bunch of blokes trying to be the Alpha would be a nightmare.
> Plus what if a cold breaks out, having to deal with 5 men that has man-flu.


Ugh. Clearly you would have to choose a few alphas who get along and work together to rotate manly duties like starting fires and lifting things. And a few betas who just go with the flow and do everything else.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

We tried it.

It was a farm commune with two extra men on account of all the hard physical labor involved. So we rotated a pig an a lamb into the schedule. 

People would ask occasionally why there would be a one-legged pig or lamb around the farm. The guys didn't want to eat a good pig or lamb like that all at once.


----------

